# neues Tool GraphEdit - erste Bilder



## sps-concept (15 August 2006)

Hallo,

nachdem hier abgestimmt wurde...
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=9206


... erste Bilder von GraphEdit in Aktion.
www.sps-concept.de/download/sample/GraphEdit.zip

Das ist ein kleines Video (zip) wo man die Templatefunktion sieht.

Fragen und Anregungen gerne hier.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Monty (16 August 2006)

*Template*

wie erstelle ich die Templates?

Monty


----------



## Seppl (30 August 2006)

Ist ja schon ungewohnt lange unterbrochen Deine Dauerwerbesendung. 
Urlaub oder keine neuen Ideen?


----------



## seeba (30 August 2006)

Seppl schrieb:


> Ist ja schon ungewohnt lange unterbrochen Deine Dauerwerbesendung.
> Urlaub oder keine neuen Ideen?


Halt mal die Füße still.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 August 2006)

seeba schrieb:


> Halt mal die Füße still.


Wieso die Füße? Doch wohl eher die Finger


----------



## seeba (30 August 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wieso die Füße? Doch wohl eher die Finger


Nagut. Ich rühre auch bald wieder die Werbetrommeln. :-D


----------



## Seppl (4 September 2006)

sps-concept schrieb:


> na jetzt sind dem Seppl wohl die Ideen beim Motzen ausgegangen... besser so!



Man könnte es auch so formulieren: "Der Klügere hat nachgegeben!"

Aber nachdem Du Dich bei mir noch per PN über andere Werbetreibende hier beschwert hast, abschließend noch folgendes:

1. Beschwere Dich doch selber bei D. Mir ist keine anderer Teilnehmer aufgefallen, der so wie Du immer wieder das selbe Thema aufbauscht.
2. Ja, das Forum heißt Werbung und *Neuheiten*. Und Neuheiten interessieren mich immer. Aber nur wenn es wirklich neu ist. Wenn ich dann beim Lesen merke, das in denselben Schrott schon fünf mal lesen musste, nur weil die Hintergrundfarbe jetzt himmelblau statt vorher kotzgrün ist, dann ist das für mich keine Neuheit. Das ist Diebstahl meiner Zeit und deshalb nervig :twisted:. Da hilft nur noch: http://www.sps-forum.de/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=Ignorier&match=all&titlesonly=0


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 September 2006)

@sps-concept und Seppl:
ihr liebt euch wirklich, oder? Wenn da mal Markus nicht aktiv wird und die Beiträge in den Schwanzvergleich verschiebt  

@sps-concept: 
Was ist ein Assi?


----------



## seeba (4 September 2006)

Och Herr Hönle,
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asozialität
Das kann man doch auch selbst herausfinden! 

Liebe Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 September 2006)

Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bezeichnung „Asozialer“ ist ein Schimpfwort und gilt rechtlich als Beleidigung. Ein „Asozialer“ bezeichnet abwertend einen Menschen, der aus Sicht der Allgemeinheit unfähig zum Leben in der Gemeinschaft ist, der sich nicht in die Gemeinschaft einfügen kann oder will und folglich eher am Rande der Gesellschaft lebt bzw. in einer Gemeinschaft störend wirkt.


Ich habe es vermutet, konnte es aber nicht glauben. Also doch ab in die letzte Rubrik damit.


----------



## sps-concept (4 September 2006)

*wahre Liebe*

Hallo Herr Hönle,

ich hab damit nicht angefangen. Und seppl hatte diesen Beitrag schon 15:30 einmal geschrieben.. der wurde aber gelöscht.

und so wars gemeint:



> Umgangssprachlich wird die Attributierung _asozial_ auch für Situationen und Dinge eingesetzt, die schlicht „unsinnig“ sind, mit Sinnbezug auf (kein) gutes gemeinschaftliches Zusammenleben gerichtet.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 September 2006)

Hauptsache zur Hochzeit gibt es Freibier für das SPS-Forum


----------



## MSB (4 September 2006)

Wenn es da mal die Scheidung nicht vor der Hochzeit gibt ... :s20:


----------



## Question_mark (4 September 2006)

*Cool bleiben, oder ...*

Hallo,



			
				MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es da mal die Scheidung nicht vor der Hochzeit gibt ...



und wenn schon, dann Scheidung auf italienisch....  

Na wenn schon, hier ist die Rubrik "Werbung und Neuheiten", soll doch jeder hier seine (fertige, unfertige, Seifenblasen) Produkte hier einstellen. Wen es nicht interessiert, braucht auch nicht hier zu lesen. Seppl, dafür gibt es die Ignore-Liste, oder ?
Andre hat nun mal den Hang, für seine persönlichen Bedürfnisse Software zu erstellen, die er selbst für seine beruflichen Belange benötigt und ihm vielleicht die tägliche Arbeit erleichtert. Und vielleicht erleichtern seine Tools noch 10 SPS-Kollegen von ca. 80.000.000 Bundesbürger die tägliche Arbeit.
Ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, bleibt doch letztendlich Andre überlassen.
Also was soll der ganze Streit...

@Seppl : Also mach doch Dir die Mühe mit der Ignore-Liste, danach hast Du Ruhe
@Andre : Ich brauche Deine Tools auch nicht, aber das heisst ja nicht, dass Deine Tools für andere wertlos sind. 

Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt nicht zwei neue Feinde gewonnen  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 September 2006)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Werbung steht? Mail doch mal Deltalogic an, die haben hier auch paar Beiträge.



Ist doch immer eine Ehre wenn man Vorbild dienen darf. 

Und wenn *Schrott* auch eine Beleidigung ist, dann steht es 1:1 und das ist die beste Voraussetzung für eine gute Ehe.


----------



## Seppl (5 September 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Ist doch immer eine Ehre wenn man Vorbild dienen darf.



Herr GBaeurle kannst Du Herrn Conceptlos mal verklickern wie Du Deinen Eintrag gemacht oder wen Du dazu beauftragt hast ?

http://www.oscat.de/index.php?title=Kategorie:Software&diff=1540&oldid=1461

http://www.oscat.de/index.php?title=ACCON-S7-PG&action=history

... nach dem Motto: jeden Tag eine gute Tat.

Seppl

PS: Nein danke, die Hochzeit würde uns wohl auf 1618 zurückwerfen ...


----------

